# Is my config. Within Rs 30000) Good enough?



## evewin89 (May 31, 2010)

I live in jamshedpur and I’m thinking to buy the following config. by the end of june or before 8th june (coz its my birthday hee hee) form kolkata because none of the products which I wanted to buy is available here in (jamshedpur) 

              I want to know the exact price of the following components.
  CPU
  AMD Athlon II X4 630

  MOBO
  Biostar TA785G3 HD


  ram: 

  Please suggest which RAM to buy? (max budget for RAM is Rs 2800-3500)

  Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9
  OR

  CORSAIR 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz
  OR

  GSKILL 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz
  OR

  KINGSTON 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz


  HDD
  (MENTION THE PRICE)

  WD CAVIAR BLUE 1TB  

  OR SUGGEST ANY OTHER HDD 
  I DON’T WANNA BUY A SEGATE HDD.

  GFX CARD
  (PLEASE MENTION THE CURRENT PRICE OF THE GFX CARD)
  SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 


  PSU
  Please suggest which power supply to buy? (max budget for PSU is Rs 2500-3000)

  Corsair cx 400w
  Or

  Vip gold 500w
  Or

  Gigabyte APFC 460W. 
  Or

  or FSP Saga II 500W



  CABBY
  NZXT GAMMA
  OR
  ZEBRONICS BIJLI
  OR
  SUGGEST A GOOD CABBY WITHIN RS-2000


  I ALREADY BOUGHT A FULL HD 23INCH LCD MONITOR (SAMSUNG P2350) ON 11TH MAY 2010 FROM RANCHI AS THE MONITOR WAS NOT AVAILABLE HERE IN JAMSHEDPUR.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

For a cabby go for a Zebronics Reaper or Bijli.
The HD5670 is a good choice ,stick to it.
Go for the FSP Saga II 500W. VFM .
I think a WD Caviar 640GB would be enough otherwise a 1TB drive would cost around 3.9-4.5k
For the RAM, go for Transcend or Kingston. They are VFM. Corsair and GSkill are performance RAM and would cost much more. So unless you have a high budget (which you don't), don't buy them.
And rather than the ATHLON II X4, go for a Phenom II X3


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> I live in jamshedpur and I’m thinking to buy the following config. by the end of june or before 8th june (coz its my birthday hee hee) form kolkata because none of the products which I wanted to buy is available here in (jamshedpur)
> 
> I want to know the exact price of the following components.
> CPU
> ...



Processor: Athlon II X4 630 @ 4.5k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
Ram: A-Data 4Gb DDR3 1333 @ 5.5k or Kingston @ 5.7k
Hard Disk: Western Digital 1Tb Green @ 3.6k
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5670 512Mb @ 5.2k
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ 2k
Cabinet: Zebronics Reaper (without PSU) @ 1.8k or maybe low.

NOTE: all prices are approx. not sure. 

@Psychosocial, how much does a Reaper cost? without PSU? i not sure of the price actually.

also Phenom II X3 production has been ceased. so availability has taken a hit.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Processor: Athlon II X4 630 @ 4.5k
> Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
> Ram: A-Data 4Gb DDR3 1333 @ 5.5k or Kingston @ 5.7k
> Hard Disk: Western Digital 1Tb Green @ 3.6k
> ...



Around 1.7-2.0k I think.

And yeah man I visited AMD's site today and they haven't listed the Phenom II X3. WTF ? Why has the production been ceased ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Around 1.7-2.0k I think.



pricewise its excellent VFM. however in the Zebronics site there some pics of Reaper without transparent side panel. do some comes with steel side? also are the fans noisy?



Psychosocial said:


> And yeah man I visited AMD's site today and they haven't listed the Phenom II X3. WTF ? Why has the production been ceased ?



by march-april the X3 production has been stopped. maybe any processor with 1 core bad is sold as X2 by deliberately disabling the third core. 

reason are many but i feel, cause with time the process of making these processor improved, so they have very less defective processor with 1 core bad. as a result not enough processors to sell as Phenom II X3. so, simply stop producing them (die harvesting practices) or if some processor's L3 cache is bad sell them as Athlon II X3. or those few with 1 core bad, go out as X2. increase unlock chances (atleast 1 core unlock is guarantee if they were working X3s).


----------



## evewin89 (May 31, 2010)

thankz guyz for ur wonderful suggestions. i ll stick with 
CPU
  AMD Athlon II X4 630

  MOBO
  Biostar TA785G3 HD

HDD
  WD CAVIAR BLUE 1TB  


   GFX CARD
  SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 


currently i wanna buy 2gb ram....after 6months or 1year i'll upgrade to 4gb. so which 2gb ram to buy?

and for my config. should i buy FSP Saga II 500W or FSP Saga II 400W @ 2k what is the price of FSP saga II 500w.

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

i also wanna know the simple way to OC 
  AMD Athlon II X4 630 to increase its performance with the default stock fan and 2gb ddr3 1333Mhz ram. 
i wanna know the best settings value without harming the cpu

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

currently i have hcl beanstalk pc which doesn't have a gfx card.so i wanna know how to insert SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 in Biostar TA785G3 HD.we have to insert it in the pcie slot of wat? n do the card have additional power connector to attach to the MOBO?

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

currently i have an 4years old hcl beanstalk pc which doesn't have a gfx card or pcie slot....so i wanna know how to insert SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 in Biostar TA785G3 HD.we have to insert it in the pcie slot of wat? n do the card have additional power connector to attach to the MOBO?


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> thankz guyz for ur wonderful suggestions. i ll stick with
> CPU
> AMD Athlon II X4 630
> 
> ...



buy any 2Gb which you like. if you buy online, MediaHome giving 2Gb Value stick from Corsair @ 2850.

go for FSP Saga II 400W. ir can handle a setup having upto HD5770. with 500W, HD5850 possible too.



evewin89 said:


> i also wanna know the simple way to OC
> AMD Athlon II X4 630 to increase its performance with the default stock fan and 2gb ddr3 1333Mhz ram.
> i wanna know the best settings value without harming the cpu



first buy than OC 


evewin89 said:


> currently i have an 4years old hcl beanstalk pc which doesn't have a gfx card or pcie slot....so i wanna know how to insert SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 in Biostar TA785G3 HD.we have to insert it in the pcie slot of wat? n do the card have additional power connector to attach to the MOBO?



simply force the card into position (with fan facing away from processor socket) & the lock (or lever) will snap in place. done.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> pricewise its excellent VFM. however in the Zebronics site there some pics of Reaper without transparent side panel. do some comes with steel side? also are the fans noisy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno much about the Reaper man apart from that they are one of the best <2k cabbys. And looks cool too. The fans wont be that great I think. How much can you get in 2k anyways ?

And thanks for the info. I think it makes sense.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I dunno much about the Reaper man apart from that they are one of the best <2k cabbys. And looks cool too. The fans wont be that great I think. How much can you get in 2k anyways ?
> 
> And thanks for the info. I think it makes sense.



at or below 2k, Reaper is an excellent cabby. well got the info from Cilus. 

actually the info is part assumption & part rumor. not sure if its the way AMD is heading.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 31, 2010)

Since you are buying form Kolkata, here are a few suggestions:

Kingston would be a good choice for RAM in a budget

Zebronics Cabinets are not so easy to find, but not so difficult either. Still, keep an alternative in mind, coolermaster is easily available, iBall is just everywhere

WD green or black might not be so easily available, however, if you do find them, go for green, it will run cooler I suppose. Seagate isn't bad. WD Blue 1 TB should cost around 3.2k excluding tax

Sapphire cards may be a bit difficult to find, in that case you must think about an alternative from XFX or Palit, don't buy point of view cards.

FSP saga might not be easily available, so you might have to consider Corsair which will increase your budget by around 500

Yes, I know what you're thinking, Kolkata is not a very good place to buy PCs. When you come, keep atleast 2 days in hand. Spend the first day researching and buy on the second day. Head straight to chandni chowk Metro station (in case you are not already familiar with the city). Go to shops like Vedant (G. C. Avenue), Saaboo (Bengal Chemical building) etc. Just look up justdial.com for addresses.

And, in any case, don't let the retailers suggestions change your decisions (that won't happen unless you are a noob). Ask for seal pack boxes of every component.

And do post after you have bought the components, prices as well as the name of the shop.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> WD green or black might not be so easily available, however, if you do find them, go for green, it will run cooler I suppose. Seagate isn't bad. *WD Blue 1 TB should cost around 3.2k excluding tax*



are you sure 1Tb cost only 3.2k + tax?

& for shops why not Arihant & technocrat? sorry i not from Kilkata but heard a bit about them.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Since you are buying form Kolkata, here are a few suggestions:
> 
> Kingston would be a good choice for RAM in a budget
> 
> ...




thankz 4 suggesting..... about few shops of kolkata.... i dont lik segate coz few of my frnds bought it n within 6months-1year their HDD crashed.u live in kol or wat...one of my frnd lives there n one of my relative also lives there. but my relative house is little bit far away from (esplanade) they live in badamtalla. so i think it'll take around 1days to check few shops n the 2nd day to buy the actual rig. if possible tell me the best PC shop of KOL who sell original products @ affordable price.

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

Sam.Shab 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				WindWithMe

first buy than OC

don't worry man...i'll definately buy that cpu.. but afterwords u have to tell me how to make it little bit faster.....kkkkk 

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

Sam.Shab 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				WindWithMe

simply force the card into position (with fan facing away from processor socket) & the lock (or lever) will snap in place. done.


its so simple or the gfx has any extra power supple cable to connect to the board or not?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> are you sure 1Tb cost only 3.2k + tax?



Yes, it should cost that much only over here, but will confirm today & post again



Sam.Shab said:


> & for shops why not Arihant & technocrat? sorry i not from Kilkata but heard a bit about them.



I suggested the shops from personal experience, I've neer checked the prices at Arihant & it is a bit difficult to find too, that's why didn't suggest that. I've heard a lot about technocrat, so it might be a good option, i've never visited this shop either. I know the locations of all these shops, ask me if you want any help

---------- Post added at 05:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------

@evewin89, Shops at Chandni open at around 11 AM. Don't ever rely on a single shop. Visit at least 3-4 shops & check prices at all these places. You can visit the shops mentioned above, generally they are considered the best & cheapest. As far as original is considered, you can be cheated by any shop if you are not careful enough. ask for seal pack boxes & stay close during assembling. Also ask them to mention the serial number on the invoice. If there is any reason for a doubt, take the boxes and match the serial numbers of the products. And when you visit the shop, give them an impression that you know what you have to buy & have good knowledge about computers, that way there will less chances of your being cheated.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Yes, it should cost that much only over here, but will confirm today & post again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankz for ur wonderful tips.....

i m little bit confussed about which PSU to buy 

corsair_cx400
FSP-SAGAII-400
FSP-SAGAII-500

my budget is max Rs-2800 for the psu, 
out of the three i personally like the looks of corsair_cx400 but its little bit costle as with the same amount i can get FSP-SAGAII-500 but the look of 
corsair_cx400 is driving me crazy...so guys wat u suggest.

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------

i also wanna know is it necessary to put the thermal paste on top of the new cpu? if yes then which company thermal paste should i buy. i dont wanna invest more on thermal paste:


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 2, 2010)

you don't need to put thermal paste it is already there on stock hsf applied from the factory .


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> Sam.Shab 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif
> WindWithMe
> 
> first buy than OC
> ...



yah sure buddy. will try helping you around there.

HD5670 don't have any power cables, unless you go fot the just released HD5670 640SP. its costlier.



evewin89 said:


> thankz for ur wonderful tips.....
> 
> i m little bit confussed about which PSU to buy
> 
> ...



FSP Saga II 400W almost equal to Corsair CX400W. so get one based on price/warranty. FSP Saga II 500W will give you additional wattage. if you sure you'll need it, get it.

processor heatsink comes with preapplied thermal gel.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 2, 2010)

which will be the best card for my config

the price is quoted here is from digit.
do the market price of these cards differ more than Rs-300 to Rs-500

Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.5k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.1k

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

and which is a better RAM 

Corsair Twin3X2048-1333C9 XMS3 DDR3 (its price is around Rs-3150)
the latency is 9-9-9-24


or kingston ddr3 1333Mhz
(i dont know about the latency of kingston)

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

and finally for the cabby i shortlisted the 2

1.Zebronics Bijli Cabinet
2.Zebronics antibiotic Cabinet

suggest which one is the best


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> which will be the best card for my config
> 
> the price is quoted here is from digit.
> do the market price of these cards differ more than Rs-300 to Rs-500
> ...



Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.5k ---> wastage of money & memory. 
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k ---> currently selling for 5.4k inc tax.
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.1k ---> no idea where comp@ddict found this one.



evewin89 said:


> and which is a better RAM
> 
> Corsair Twin3X2048-1333C9 XMS3 DDR3 (its price is around Rs-3150)
> the latency is 9-9-9-24
> ...



Corsair latency is that of value rams. also media home selling it for 2.85k. why selling out 300bucks more?



evewin89 said:


> and finally for the cabby i shortlisted the 2
> 
> 1.Zebronics Bijli Cabinet
> 2.Zebronics antibiotic Cabinet
> ...



its totally personal choice:

1.Zebronics Bijli ---> cheap & efficient.
2.Zebronics antibiotic ---> efficient but too old fashioned.
3. Reaper ---> best of both.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, confirmed the Hard disk price. It will cost that much or maybe even less. Bought 500 GB WD green with 32 MB cache for 2050 including tax

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

You could also check Starcomp Infotech (Not the head office at 26, G.C. Avenue beside Vedant). The Branch which is nearby. Though one is the branch of the other, the branch is a much better place to buy things


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				WindWithMe


Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.5k ---> wastage of money & memory.


y is a wastage of money & memory.? for only around Rs-1000 more if i get 512MB more gfx memory then y according to u is a wastage of money & memory plz clear my doubts.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> Sam.Shab                     *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif
> WindWithMe
> 
> 
> ...


see the thing is that 5670 has not that much amount of power which is required to use all that memory bandwidth
u'll be able to utilize it upto 60% max i.e 600mb appx

so its better to go for 512mb version

and if u wanna go for 1gb card
then make sure ur budget and PSU allow it and go for gts 250 or hd 4850


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 3, 2010)

suppose if i buy PSU of 500w and gfx HD5670 1GB GDDR5 then it'll be good or should i go for PSU 400w and Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k

which  will be the best choice for me.?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> suppose if i buy PSU of 500w and gfx HD5670 1GB GDDR5 then it'll be good or should i go for PSU 400w and Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k
> 
> which  will be the best choice for me.?



dont buy any 500PSU frm cheap brand...go for corsair,gigabyte or Seasonic PSU.....


& please change the Cabby to NZXT gamma....believe me i m using this cabby with Core i-5,HD5770 card.....with 6 fans in my cabby...3 of them are 120mm fans..so its cool....& moreover u can attach 4 * 120mm fans in it...


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 3, 2010)

KaranTh85 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				Wanna Fight! C'mon

dont buy any 500PSU frm cheap brand...go for corsair,gigabyte or Seasonic PSU.....


& please change the Cabby to NZXT gamma....believe me i m using this cabby with Core i-5,HD5770 card.....with 6 fans in my cabby...3 of them are 120mm fans..so its cool....& moreover u can attach 4 * 120mm fans in it...

fsp is a good brand or not?
in most of the places NZXT gamma cabby is not available? i'll still check few shops.. watz the price of ur NZXT gamma cabby?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=34930
> in most of the places NZXT gamma cabby is not available? i'll still check few shops.. watz the price of ur NZXT gamma cabby?



its 2k only


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you come to Kolkata? Did you try starcomp, the big shop with 2 separate sections for logitech & Microsoft? When you exit from Vedant, turn left & take the main road & turn right. Keep walking for around 3-4 mins, you will get the shop.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Yeah, confirmed the Hard disk price. It will cost that much or maybe even less. Bought 500 GB WD green with 32 MB cache for 2050 including tax



green yes, price is about Rs.100 less than Blue. so 2.2k for Blue a good price.



evewin89 said:


> fsp is a good brand or not?



FPS is mostly unheard by most. its an OEM brand. makes PSU for other companies, like Gigabyte & many US based ones. but their quality is good (not best). but at same rate as desi priced PSU, its total stupidity to ask for a more cheaper PSU from a good brand.



KaranTh85 said:


> dont buy any 500PSU frm cheap brand...go for corsair,gigabyte or Seasonic PSU.....



good point 



KaranTh85 said:


> its 2k only



actually close to 2.2k


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool Buddy Cool Buddy is offline
Alpha Geek




actually i'm still in jsr.. i'll plan to go there asap.but still have few doubts about the gfx card i.e. which one to buy

suppose if i buy PSU of 500w and gfx HD5670 1GB GDDR5 then it'll be good or should i go for PSU 400w and Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k

so i wanna ask if i buy cosair PSU cx400w and Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling (its going to be the best config for me) or should i buy FPS PSU of 500w and Sapphire  HD5670 1GB GDDR5?

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Originally Posted by *KaranTh85* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif 				
_its 2k only _
 			 		 	 	 actually close to 2.2k

how about 
Cooler master Elite 310? its looks nice from outside.

out of the 3
ANTIBIOTIC
REAPER
BIJLI

i liked ANTIBIOTIC 

can any one tell me the price of zebronics DESIRE (it looks good from outside) actually i like simple cabs? ANTIBIOTIC
REAPER looks little bit flashy from outside as compared to Cooler master Elite 310 or zebronics DESIRE.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> so i wanna ask if i buy cosair PSU cx400w and Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling (its going to be the best config for me) or should i buy FPS PSU of 500w and Sapphire  HD5670 1GB GDDR5?



to power a HD5670, a desi PSU enough. but those PSU are not recommended cause in long run, they will go bad (chances are). so a CX400W or FSP Saga II 400W. both same. just Corsair price high cause its efficiency little higher + 5yrs warranty.

also 1Gb HD5670 will eat same power as 512Mb. 5W not make or break a PSU.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 4, 2010)

or if i buy cosair 450w psu and Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 will it be the best choice? its possible for cosair 400w to run Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 with its full 1GB potential?

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar88006_8.gif
			  				 					 					Sam.Shab 					 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_online.gif  					 					 				
  				WindWithMe



to power a HD5670, a desi PSU enough. but those PSU are not recommended cause in long run, they will go bad (chances are). so a CX400W or FSP Saga II 400W. both same. just Corsair price high cause its efficiency little higher + 5yrs warranty.

also 1Gb HD5670 will eat same power as 512Mb. 5W not make or break a PSU

so  cosair 400w and Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 is going to be better than 

  cosair 400w  Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5.?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> or if i buy cosair 450w psu and Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 will it be the best choice? its possible for cosair 400w to run Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 with its full 1GB potential?



Corsair VX450W can run upto HD5850. so CX400W can run even a HD5770, provided system load is low. as you'll be getting a HD5670, get a 400W unit. namely FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W (as both same unit) or if you want 5yrs warranty, CX400W makes good sense.

[/QUOTE]so  cosair 400w and Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 is going to be better than 

  cosair 400w  Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5.?[/QUOTE]

what eating you? you asking almost the same question in different tone. get something like this:

PSU: FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W (cheap & enough). Corsair CX400W (extra warranty) or FSP Saga II 500W (in future graphics card upgrade).

Card: Sapphire HD5670 512MB. if unavailable, get any HD5670 512Mb. last option is getting a 1Gb version. however it'll be like wasting money only.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				WindWithMe
 				 				  			 			  			  				 					Join Date: Jan 2010
 					 					 					 						Posts: 1,569 					


  			 		 		 		 	   	 	 		 	  		  		 			 			 				*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon1.gif 				*Re: Is my config. Within Rs 30000) Good enough?


sry 4 posting again there was some problem in my net connection  m not getting the edit button to edit my post..

n thankz 4 clearing my doubts after 2days i'll go to kol n i'll let u know my purchase.
*

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

i think i'll go wit Sapphire HD5670 512MB and Corsair CX400W or FSP Saga II 400W

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------

Sam.Shab 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				WindWithMe

plz recommended a good cabby for me.... max budget Rs 2000 (i like simple cabby) do not recommend flashy stuffs.

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

sry for mistyping recommend as "recommended" m still not getting the edit button.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 4, 2010)

How about PSUs from Tagan & antec? Tagan Stone Rock TG500-U37 500 Watt is available for around 3000 on lynx-india.com & antec 430W is available for around 2600. Should be a bit cheaper in stores. I've heard tagan & Antec PSUs are good for high end systems.

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 AM ----------

And why is WD green (32 MB cache) selling cheaper than WD blue (16 MB cache)? Is anything wrong with the green model? Because green also consumes less power & as a result generates less heat. So, if it cheaper than blue, then why would anyone go for the blue?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> how about
> Cooler master Elite 310? its looks nice from outside.
> out of the 3
> ANTIBIOTIC
> ...



if u want flashy cabby then buy a side panel CM cabby & attach 3-4 LED fans in it...to show off....

even i had shortlisted the CM Elite 310...but when i saw NZXT Gamma cooling then i totally loved that cabby....

i suggest u go for Full ATX cabby which has an option to mount 3-4 extra fans.....


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 4, 2010)

KaranTh85 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				Wanna Fight! C'mon



if u want flashy cabby then buy a side panel CM cabby & attach 3-4 LED fans in it...to show off....

even i had shortlisted the CM Elite 310...but when i saw NZXT Gamma cooling then i totally loved that cabby....

i suggest u go for Full ATX cabby which has an option to mount 3-4 extra fans.


no i dont like flashy stuffs. the features of REAPER and ANTIBIOTIC are good but Cooler master Elite 310 looks better according to me.the i dont like the front pannel of reaper (its buttons looks cheap) and i dont need any fan control buttons on the front of the cabby.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2010)

hey evewin89
please learn how to quote/reply the posts made by others
its kinda irritating


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 4, 2010)

its not irritating, the posts are un-readable.  I didn't read any of his posts from where he started quoting


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, even I was feeling irritating, I have to searh what's new and what's quoted. There's a quote button below the post you want to quote, if it isn't appearing, change your browser, clear the browser cache or do something. At least make the quoted text gray in colour


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 4, 2010)

piyush120290 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   					 					 				
  				Alpha Geek



sorry guys but m not able to quote...there is some problem with digit sites.....it takes ages to load the 1st page only and m also not getting the quote button or edit button.... m not a noob...c my date of joining to this forum..

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

i called Saboo Computers to enquir about their prices but they don't have the stock of my preferred cpu and MOBO. so i cut the call and then i called vedant. (i m  posting the price details of vedant) so tell me for which component they r charging more than their actual price?

Vedant  price



Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ Rs-4775

Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ Rs-5850

corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ Rs-2550

Biostar TA785G3 HD  (approx) Rs-4500-5000

Western Digital Caviar blue 1TB Rs-3250

Corsair 450W @ Rs-3800

Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K
Zebronics Bijli (without PSU) @ 1.2K


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> i called Saboo Computers to enquir about their prices but they don't have the stock of my preferred cpu and MOBO. so i cut the call and then i called vedant. (i m  posting the price details of vedant) so tell me for which component they r charging more than their actual price?
> 
> Vedant  price
> 
> ...



only the card & motherboard is overpriced. rest everything priced well.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 5, 2010)

i may go to kol on monday . n den i'll check few other shops for  the card  and MOBO.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 5, 2010)

FSP saga II is available at Starcomp, just in case you wanted to reduce your budget. 400W is selling at 2000+VAT

And if you are not able to quote, just write [ quote] & [ /quote] (without space, I had to use space, otherwise the code won't show up) at the beginning and end of the quote manually.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 6, 2010)

2moro i m going to kol n on monday i'll check all the 3shops of GC avenue to find out which shop is best for me... i'll let u kno my experience later.

vedant people don't kno about 
			 		  		 		 			 			FSP saga II they told me that they have corsair 450w @ Rs-3800

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

how far is GC avenue from tollyganj metro station?
i m thinking to take one big suit case...just in case if i have to load the assembled parts....so i wanna ask is it possible to easily travel in metro train with my big suitcase (containing my RIG)

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

guyz any more suggestion u wanna giv? i can only visit their shops by monday coz tomorrow i'll reach KOL @ 9p.m.....so on monday only i'll be able to buy my stuffs.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

no man...
i doubt that
they'll surely inquire about that stuff
i bought a keyboard from nehru place and at metro station they were checking it like hell
though they  finally allowed that to  carry


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 9, 2010)

finally i purchased the following stuffs  from (vedant KOLKATA) ....(all in boxed pack rite now.)except for dvd writer.


Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.9k
Corsair 2GB DDR3  2.7k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 3.55k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.9k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.2K (without PSU)



i have never attached a MOBO to The cabinet myself.. i know how to connect all the other stuffs to the MOBO. so 1st of all i wanna ask do i have to place a thin (plastic/synthetic sheet which is given in the MOBO box) in between the MOBO and the cabinet.? or i just have to screw the MOBO to the cabinet without placing anything in between them?


i'm asking this coz one's i saw a tech progam in which the hardware engineer placed (plastic/synthetic sheet which is given in the MOBO box) in between the MOBO and the cabinet which assembling a new P.C?

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------

sry 4 mistyping "while" as "which"


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I LIVE IN JAMSHEDPUR AND 4days back (on 7th june 2010) i purchased the following stuffs  from (vedant KOLKATA) ....(all in boxed PACK)

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.9k
Corsair 2GB DDR3  2.7k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 3.55k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.9k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.2K (without PSU)


i was facing problems right from the 1st day i switched on my  P.C.(BSOD) earlier i thought it was a driver or any other software problem so i installed the os and the other drivers again and again hoping that it'll work but now after running the diagnostic test of windows 7. i'm quite sure its a memory problem. (I THINK MY Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM IS FAULTY) THE diagnostic test of windows 7 DETECTS THE HARDWARE ERROR AFTER THE OVERALL TEST STATUS OF 55% WHILE RUNNING THE MEMORY TEST 2OF2.

SO KINDLY RECOMMEND WHAT TO DO TO REPLACE THE RAM AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.?
IF AND DIGIT REPRESENTATIVE OR MOD SEE THIS THREAD PLEASE HELP ME TO REPLACE THE RAM. 
I DON'T THINK THERE IS A Corsair SERVICE CENTER OR DISTRIBUTER IN MY TOWN BUT I'LL CHECK AND LET U KNOW.

I'M GOING TO CALL (vedant KOLKATA) TODAY AND INFORM THEM THE PROBLEM.
I'LL BE VERY HAPPY IF ANY DIGIT REPRESENTATIVE TALKS TO (vedant KOLKATA) THOUGH I'LL CALL THEM BUT STILL IF U GUYS CALL THEN IT'LL DEFINATELY MAKES A DIFFERENCE.

vedant KOLKATA
PHONE NO. (OFFICE)-033-2129832
PHONE NO. (OFFICE 2)-033-22537597
MOBILE- 0943204018


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry for mistyping.....actually there is NO Corsair SERVICE CENTER OR DISTRIBUTOR IN MY TOWN.


----------

